

How Not to pitch Joel Spolsky - PhilipA
http://www.garinickson.com/how-not-to-pitch-joel-spolsky

======
mathattack
IMHO - There are 3 distinct types of conversations at professional events.

1 - I want to sell you something. (Something can be part of a company too)

2 - I want a job.

3 - Let's connect and be friends. (This includes "Let's hook up" but that's a
dangerous objective at professional events. And would require much more space)

If you go too quickly down one path, and then switch to another, it looks
insincere. This is also why it's hard to sell to friends. If you're pitching a
VC, and then ask about their kids, it's awkward. If you're looking at
someone's dog pictures, and then ask them for money, you look like you were
faking the interest.

------
pclark
How Not to pitch _Anyone_.

